# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Open eczeem/Psoriasis in combinatie met vreselijke jeuk

## Sprenger59

De titel lijkt mij duidelijk.
Het gaat om mijn zoon van 24 jaar, die al vanaf zijn geboorte koemelk allergie heeft en uit de onderzoeken is ook gebleken, dat hij allergisch is voor stof, huisdieren, etc.
Hij heeft het hele medische circuit wel gehad van hydro cortison tot allerlei andere smeersels, lichttherapie, Balneum baden, vaseline, etc. etc.
Hij heeft er nog steeds zo'n last van dat vooral zijn hele knieholtes aan de achterkant open zijn gekrabt en daar onstaan dan weer zeer pijnlijke ontstekingen.
Ook heeft hij deze plekken op zijn onder- en bovenrug.
Diverse consultaties zijn er al geweest in het Westfries Gasthuis, maar zonder resultaat.

Wie kent er misschien een specialist, c.q. huidarts of dermatoloog die gespecialiseerd is in open eczeem/Psoriasis in combinatie met jeuk?
Het beïnvloedt zijn gehele leven en wij als ouders zien dit met lede ogen aan.

met vriendelijke groeten,

Frank Sprenger (de vader van Jasper :-) )

----------


## Nora

Heb je al een specialist gevonden? Ik zou het helaas niet weten. Misschien iemand anders wel?

----------

